# Hello from Florida



## Supertwo (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi, I have recently started breeding a small group of mice as feeders, but I want to learn more about color genetics! Here are a few of my breeding group.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

Welcome from Wisconsin! I don't think your picture came through,


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

hello and welcome


----------



## Hunterscliff (Feb 2, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the forum


----------



## rocketmdove (Feb 8, 2014)

Hello from Illinois!


----------

